# SS 21.03.20 - Creston #2



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening!

For your listening pleasure this weekend:*

Paul Creston (1906 - 1985)*

Symphony #2, Op. 35

1. Introduction and Song : Slow, with deep motion
2. Interlude and Dance : Moderately slow
---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Another weekend is upon us and another Symphony is up for your enjoyment. This week it's Italian American composter Paul Creston's Second Symphony. I'm not familiar with Creston at all so this will be a new one on me.

I'm looking forward to exploring something new with so much going on in the world right now. It's not too long so I hope others can join in with all that's going on and I hope everyone stays safe an healthy out there.

I'll be listening to:




Neemi Jarvi/Detroit Symphony Orchestra


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Love the few works of Paul Creston that I have heard, mainly Symphonies, including this one. It's a goodun too! He's one of the more approachable of the American symphonists of the time, but far from crass.

Kuchar on Naxos for me


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

CnC Bartok said:


> Love the few works of Paul Creston that I have heard, mainly Symphonies, including this one. It's a goodun too! He's one of the more approachable of the American symphonists of the time, but far from crass.
> 
> Kuchar on Naxos for me
> 
> View attachment 132126


I take this one also


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

A wonderful, choreographic, quintessentially American Symphony, with plenty of rhythmic bounce, vitality (or vigor), melodic neo-Romanticism, and color (or flamboyance). Ravel and Schmitt meet Respighi, Barber, Diamond, Antheil (and Hanson, maybe even Bax here and there).

This album will do just fine!


----------



## DaddyGeorge (Mar 16, 2020)

New composer for me. I will listen also to this:
https://www.talkclassical.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=132126&d=1584733436
Theodor Kuchar is former Chief Conductor of Janacek Philharmonic Orchestra, resident orchestra of my town


----------



## DaddyGeorge (Mar 16, 2020)

New composer for me. I will listen also to this:
https://www.talkclassical.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=132126&d=1584733436
Theodor Kuchar is former Chief Conductor of Janacek Philharmonic Orchestra, resident orchestra of my town


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

Kuchar here. Been a while since I've heard this.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

I will go for the same version as others here with the Kuchar on Naxos


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

This is a long time favorite symphony for me, which I first heard on a Westminster vinyl disc decades ago:









I've since added a couple of other versions on CD to my collection, but I've never heard the Creston 2nd played better than by Howard Mitchell and the National Symphony Orchestra, which remains my pick of choice (since the vinyl disc is still in my collection and still quite playable, with a minimum of ticks, pops, and scratchings for such an old record).


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Neemi Jarvi/Detroit Symphony Orchestra
Give this one a try.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

CnC Bartok said:


> Love the few works of Paul Creston that I have heard, mainly Symphonies, including this one. It's a goodun too! He's one of the more approachable of the American symphonists of the time, but far from crass.
> 
> Kuchar on Naxos for me
> 
> View attachment 132126


I dont mind Creston. I have this one at home so i'll give it a spin. Not played it in a lonnnnnng time.


----------



## Joachim Raff (Jan 31, 2020)

Mirror posted a nice introduction to his music here: American Composer Corner: Paul Creston


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

Joachim Raff said:


> Mirror posted a nice introduction to his music here: American Composer Corner: Paul Creston


Gosh - I thought for a minute you meant the Daily Mirror!!!

I'll dig out my copy of Kuchar sometime this weekend.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

The Naxos one for me, too. Sadly, one of my more neglected _American Classics_ discs and the only Creston one I have - it deserves another airing.


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

A recent purchase for me. Another wonderful American composer who should be performed more often.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Malx said:


> Gosh - I thought for a minute you meant the Daily Mirror!!!
> 
> I'll dig out my copy of Kuchar sometime this weekend.


So did I! Something along the lines of "foreigners have the gall to write music, undermining good British symphonists"?


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

I must agree with the consensus here. Another fine Saturday Symphony, thoroughly enjoyable and worth repeated listening


----------

